# Loxley Congregational Chapel, December 2013



## Wakey Lad (Dec 31, 2013)

Built in 1787 and closed in 1993 Loxley Congregational Chapel later became Loxley United Reformed Independent Church.

The building is surround by a graveyard on three sides, many victims of the 1864 Sheffield floods are buried there. 

Henry Wilde, the Chief Officer of the RMS Titanic, was christened here in 1872.

Visited on a very rainy day with Mr Beardy 























 

 



















Thanks for looking​


----------



## smiler (Dec 31, 2013)

It's nice that it has'nt been trashed, lovely pics, most enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Infraredd (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice set!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice to see a chapel virtually intact especially the organ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 31, 2013)

*Nice capture fella!! Fancy this one myself... *


----------



## mookster (Jan 2, 2014)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice and great shots


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow what a place! The first shot almost makes it look like an old courthouse! 
Fantastic set, cheers for sharing!


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2014)

Another gem, thank you!


----------



## MD (Jan 3, 2014)

nice shots 
its a shame its been left


----------



## Mr beady (Jan 3, 2014)

lovely r lass was a wet but good day


----------



## chazman (Jan 5, 2014)

love the first pic especially.well done. AND unchavvied


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicely done mate, looks like its not changed a bit!


----------



## Pilot (Jan 6, 2014)

The organ is interesting, isnt it? One would have thought the metal pipework would have been removed, yet it is the manuals and stop that show the most damage. The casework, particularly from a distance, looks like the instrument may have had an overhaul or rebuild relatively recently. What a shame that it is unlikely to sound again. I hope it finds a home somewhere.


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 9, 2014)

There's a fab Eubank hoover in there too 

The glass for the ladies and gents is still intact as well.

It's such a shame it's being left to rot, it's a lovely building.


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 10, 2014)

Sweet, nice set


----------

